# Peut-on verrouiller son clavier



## nighttrip (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise régulièrement mon MBP pour montrer des dessins animés à ma fille de 18 mois sur youtube et autre dailymotion.

Seul problème, elle a la fâcheuse tendance de marteler le clavier avec ses petits doigts, ce qui conduit inévitablement à la mise en pause desdits dessins animés, voir au lancement inopiné d'autres applications et se solde immanquablement par des cris et des pleurs.

Je souhaiterais donc savoir si il existe une possibilité logiciel, intégrée ou on à OS X, de bloquer les touches du clavier afin que les tambourinages intempestifs de ma progéniture ne viennent pas interrompre ses dessins animés favoris.

D'avance merci.


----------



## marveyhumus (7 Juillet 2011)

meme question ??


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2011)

un écran externe et le portable sous le bureau 
(j'aurais quand même la trouille de laisser un enfant de 18 mois taper sur le clavier d'un portable, vu le prix de ces choses )


----------



## gmaa (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'aurai fabriqué un couvercle en bois genre contreplaqué 2mm (ou plastique transparent 1mm) pour ne laisser visible que l'écran...

Mais cela grandit vite, il faudrait aussi "fixer" le portable!&#8230;


----------



## LeProf (7 Juillet 2011)

De bonnes menottes ou une camisole règleront l'affaire


----------



## Hexo (7 Juillet 2011)

Médor, pas toucher 
Non sérieusement, peut être pose l'ordinateur sur une table basse en face d'elle...


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aurai fabriqué un couvercle en bois genre contreplaqué 2mm (ou plastique transparent 1mm) pour ne laisser visible que l'écran...
> 
> Mais cela grandit vite, il faudrait aussi "fixer" le portable!



Ouais une caisse en bois et juste une fenêtre au niveau des yeux pour qu'elle puisse regarder à travers....

Mais comme tu dis ça grandit vite et la caisse deviendrait vite trop petite... :sick:


Peut-être faut-il prévoir de la faire plus grande avec un siège réglable que l'on pourra baisser au fur et à mesure des années?


----------



## edd72 (7 Juillet 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> (j'aurais quand même la trouille de laisser un enfant de 18 mois taper sur le clavier d'un portable, vu le prix de ces choses )



C'est clair... et si elle vomit dessus... 

Enfin bon, pour répondre à la question: non pas de moyen de verrouiller le clavier...


----------



## sakosh (1 Avril 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est clair... et si elle vomit dessus...
> 
> Enfin bon, pour répondre à la question: non pas de moyen de verrouiller le clavier...



Avec une petite bidouille à la portée de tout le monde, c'est possible:



> Décomprimer et placer dans le dossier ~/Library/Keyboard Layouts/ :
> 
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=1270
> 
> ...



Testé et approuvé


----------



## PDD (1 Avril 2013)

Utilise un ipad, génial avec nos Petits...


----------

